# Jj ecc83 and ecc83s tone difference?



## bklixuz (Jul 15, 2010)

so I received the tubes and was fucked up!
turned out the tubes were ecc83 and not the ecc83s. the shop that I bought to said that there was a mistake on giving me the price, the price they gave me was for the ecc83 (what he told on the phone was ecc83s that douchebag... ) and the price is 2 or 3 times more expensive than the ecc83 so im stuck with this !!!

please tell me these tubes are worthy for the tone im looking for smooth and rich harmonics and break down the differences and similarities on the two tubes... oh tungsol reissue is on the v1.

These tubes only no other tubes pls.

edit: I ment ecc83s gold pin


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2010)

How do they sound in your amp?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 15, 2010)

Eurotubes.com

It explains everything


----------



## bklixuz (Jul 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How do they sound in your amp?



I have not tried them yet my tech is not finished biasing my 5150. im just disappointed I was excited to open the box thinking that the ecc83s are there 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Eurotubes.com
> 
> It explains everything



yah, ive read their stuff... looking also for diff. experience from other users...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you'd be best of trying them first, before looking for replacements immediately. I've used JJ ECC83's (not sure if they were "S") in the past and they worked very well. I too am after a very smooth tone.


----------



## bklixuz (Jul 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you'd be best of trying them first, before looking for replacements immediately. I've used JJ ECC83's (not sure if they were "S") in the past and they worked very well. I too am after a very smooth tone.



ok man thanks for that! I hope the tone will satisfy me  but like I have any other choice than to go back stock...


----------

